# I cartoni animati



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

Ci pensavo proprio oggi,quando ho scovato su YouTube la serie di Spider-Man del 1994... Che ricordi!!

Voi quali cartoni guardavate da piccini,o che comunque vi sono rimasti nel cuore?

Un nome che mi viene in mente è Biocombat


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Io sono dell'88, ne cito alcuni a caso tra i tanti, Ranma, Sampei fighissimo quando pescava gli squali con la canna di legno marcio , Ken Shiro, City Hunter.. ma ce ne sono parecchi


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Denver
L'ape maia
strit sciarc
gargoils
bikermais
batman
ispettore gadget
pelesinho
digimon
pokemon
uomo tigre
sampei
spiderman
hulk
tazmania


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Piccoli brividi per mostri e vampiri, lo registravamo in vhs... per dire i tempi che erano.


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

DragonBall e Lupin nel post pranzo su italia uno spaccavano


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

sailor moon 
con spiderman ci ho passato l'infanzia


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Yattaman


----------



## Canonista (22 Settembre 2012)

Gigi la trottola?
Yattaman?

Ken Shiro su Telenorba ovviamente 

Oppure i Biker Mice, fighissimi  da piccolo volevo l'orecchio bucato per somigliare al topolone 

Vi dirò di più:


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2012)

I cavalieri dello zodiaco


----------



## tequilad (22 Settembre 2012)

Batman
Holly e Benji
Dragon Ball
E' quasi magia Johnny
L'ispettore gadget
Conte Dacula
Mila e Shiro
Robin Hood
Peter Pan
Scuola di polizia
Zero in condotta
Tartarughe ninja

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Duck tales


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

Poi vabbè,i soliti Dragon Ball,Lupin,Holly e Benji


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Settembre 2012)

ken shiro


----------



## Canonista (22 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] _"quattro pinne all'orizzzzzonte....."_


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oddio   Ma ditemi voi se oggi fanno cartoni così


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ecco i miei idoli


----------



## francylomba (22 Settembre 2012)

sono del 84 ecco la mia lista : 
robin hood 
d'artagnan
niente paura c'e alfred ( !!!! chi se la ricorda?) 
denver
scuola di polizia ( la parlata di sweetchuck) 
tartarughe ninja


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Holly e Banji
Dragon Ball
Lupin III 
Mila e Shiro
Mazinga
I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco 
L'inspettore Gadget
Tartarughe Ninja 
Scuola di polizia 
Denver

Che tempi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Dragon Ball (il migliore di tutti)
Pokemon
Conan
One Piece
Bleach
Full Metal Panic


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2012)

Chi si vedeva Carletto il principe dei mostri la mattina alle 7.30, prima di andare a scuola?


----------



## Snake (23 Settembre 2012)

Mo che mi ricordo altri che mi piacevano Forza Sugar, poi quello che facevano durante Solletico ave, Gargoyles il risveglio degli eroi. 

Holly e Banji un must, tiri che duravano una settimana, reti forate, le catapulte infernali, i campi che erano in pendenza

Bei tempi, e i doppiaggi erano straordinari.






Sirio

Il maestro



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Pegasus m'è sempre stato sul ***** lol


----------



## Harvey (23 Settembre 2012)

Questo doppiaggio di Holly e Benji fa morire


----------



## Brain84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ken il guerriero
Sampei
Uomo Tigre
Sasuke
Conan - ragazzo del futuro
Bum Bum 
D'artagnan

Ma ho passato un periodo di fissa totale per questo


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Settembre 2012)

dragon ball Z rules!!!!
poi i pokemon ma quelli vecchi...belli anche i cavalieri dello zodiaco e lupin


----------



## tequilad (23 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Chi si vedeva Carletto il principe dei mostri la mattina alle 7.30, prima di andare a scuola?



Io!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ken il guerriero
> Sampei
> Uomo Tigre
> Sasuke
> ...



Peter Pan era fantastico


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Io mi guardavo pure Alla ricerca della valle incantata (Vhs)!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io mi guardavo pure Alla ricerca della valle incantata (Vhs)!



Piedino


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

io ora sto seguend slan dunk.

di serie viste tra le tante dico: 

tartarughe ninja,i 5 samurai ,i cavalieri dello zodiaco, duck tales durquin duck,e tanti altri che ora nn m vengono

poi se si parla di cartoni il mio primo pensiero è:


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> io ora sto seguend slan dunk.
> 
> di serie viste tra le tante dico:
> 
> ...



Forse intendevi *Darkwing Duck*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io mi guardavo pure Alla ricerca della valle incantata (Vhs)!



anche io!!!


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse intendevi *Darkwing Duck*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Piedino



Quelli erano tutti grandi idoli


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2012)

Pokemon, Slam Dunk, Holly e Benji, Street Sharks son quelli che mi han preso di più

Ma ce ne sono talmente tanti, bei tempi


----------



## Brain84 (24 Settembre 2012)

E questo??


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Settembre 2012)

Dragon Ball su tutti, avrò visto tutta la serie almeno 4 volte e ancora lo guardo.
I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco, epici. Quando andavo alle medie abitavo a 100 metri dalla scuola ma ogni giorno arrivavo appena in tempo perchè alle 08:10 inizia la puntata  
Holly e Benji


Poi i vari Sampei, Pokermon, Lupin, American Dad (  ). Per un pò ho seguito anche Naruto e One Peace (anche su internet), ma poi ho perso qualche puntata e non l'ho più seguito (le due saghe sono infinite)


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

Ma nessuno si vedeva Heidi e Anna dai capelli rossi ?


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno si vedeva Heidi e Anna dai capelli rossi ?



Heidi da piccolissimo lo davano sempre sempre sempre, era quasi difficile non seguirlo.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Lista lunghissima,meritano una citazione le tartarughe ninja e ducktales.


----------

